
Do you bother with ATS optimization? - turtlesatwd
I&#x27;m curious as to whether or not anyone has had any luck with using an ATS optimized resume. I&#x27;ve been told by recruiters that it&#x27;s important but I&#x27;m also wary of blindly taking advice from recruiters.
Thanks!
======
MarkPearce
Hi there. Have you asked these recruiters why it's important you have an ATS
optimised resume? I'd also be wary of recruiters offering you advice, so long
as they're not using old black-hat tips around making your resume text white
and stuffing the balls out of it.

I've written a few articles and videos you might find helpful here:
www.markpearce.net/blog

Feel free to download whatever you think might help.

Good luck.

Mark

